# Is it true?



## army_paralegal (12 Nov 2004)

Is it true that JAG might be letting paralegals have a position in JAG? I hope so.


----------



## pbi (13 Nov 2004)

I don't know if its the same thing, but the JAG Branch has had CWOs in it for a while now: they are not lawyers themselves but I believe act as a kind of advisor to unit NCOs on disciplinary/judicial issues. Cheers.


----------



## Storm (13 Nov 2004)

Who currently performs the functions that they would tend to?


----------



## q_1966 (30 Nov 2004)

Is this really in the right section, JAG is a T.V. Show


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Nov 2004)

Did you ever wonder where the TV show got its name?


----------

